# I's a Fish And Animal Show I Tell Ya.....



## Dave Hadden (Jul 19, 2007)

Just for fun I'm sticking in a few pics from my travels and experiences around BC. Outdoors-wise I've been an angler all my life and remember catching my first trout in 1949. Most of these pics are angling related with a couple of "tree" pics thrown in for good measure.

This first pic shows a nice tree next to one of my fishing pals.
This is in the Heber River valley out near Gold River.







This pic shows the famous Golden Spruce in the Charlottes and its reflection in the Yakoun River. I'm sure you are all aware that this tree was felled by a nutcase a few years back so this is kind of an historical pic too.






I like to flyfish for summer run steelhead and one of the things I've learned is to wear clothing that blends in with the background and to move slowly. This is the Heber again and I'm trying to raise a fish laying in the head of the run.







Back in the day I used to kill the odd steelhead to eat or give away. Here's a couple of wild summer runs from the Gold, circa 1972 or so.






Here's a pic of the late great Bruce Gerhart, a very well known steelheader from around here. He befriended me shortly after I moved back to Campbell River in 1990 and I fished with him right up until he died. He taught me a lot and I still have a fly he gave me in 1991 that has been taken 12 times by 11 steelhead. (I caught the same one twice)






I used to go hunting with my Dad when I was a kid. He still has this .22 Long barrel that I shot these grouse with.....back in 1959.






This is a Tsitika river steelhead transplant to the Campbell and I caught it just goofing around one day. Note I'm not wearing a vest or boots or anything fishing related. Took a Silvex spinner......deadly on steelhead.







This is me surfing a small wave at Jordan River on southern Vancouver Island. I lived there for 12 years so I could surf the point whenever it broke.
Best 12 years of my life so far.




continued next post...


----------



## Dave Hadden (Jul 19, 2007)

This is Murray Callaghan from here showing the nice Chinook I caught on the Saturday of the two day World Guide's Tournament they used to hold here. On Sunday his brother caught another good fish and Murray ended up winning the Cruiser Class and the Overall title too. I think this was in 1993 or '92....can't recall exactly.







Here's a 50 lb. Chinook (King) caught while Buzz Bombing for cod. Came as a bit of a surprise for these guys too.







I spent a lot of time on backroads when I was selling heavy duty truck parts and every now and then I'd come across a doe and fawn so I'd sprint after them until the fawn would freeze. I'd take a pic or two and then back off. Often the doe would stand but a few feet away watching the whole thing.






Here's a pal of mine wading rather hastily across the Eve river, north of here. 
One of the joys of fishing in the wilderness.







Here's a good sized Black bear on another system I fish a lot in the autumn.
I chased him off so my pals could go fish a nice run by hucking a few boulders at him. I've seen this guy two or three years in a row and always around the same area. I'm surprised nobody has shot him yet.








I felt like an old pervert sneaking up on this pair as the buck was actively trying to get lucky while the doe was playing the coquette all the way.
On the beach near Sandspit in the Charlottes.







My Dad pitted on a stock car crew back in the '50's so I always wanted to own and drive one. This is my car circa 1971. Ford six, 223 cubic inches bored out 60 thou with a Holley 500 cfm carb, headers and slicks all around.
I drove it for about half the season and then hurt a hand so let one of my crew drive it in my place. I could see right away he was a better driver than I was so he drove the rest of the year. We finished 10th. out of 27 cars as rookie drivers so I was pretty stoked.






This last pic shows me winding up to throw some spray on the shoulder-hopper hanging out down he line.
I was fortunate that during the period I lived here (1975-1987) the crowds never got too bad. Nowadays it's a zoo whenever the swells starts hitting with all kinds of kooks and newbies in the way. I'm almost glad I can't surf anymore.....sometimes.






That's all for now as I've got some things to go do.

Take care.


----------



## b1rdman (Jul 19, 2007)

*Great Pics*

Somehow my life seems less exciting than it did a few minutes ago...


----------



## clearance (Jul 19, 2007)

Cool pictures Dave, thanks.


----------



## Adkpk (Jul 20, 2007)

Great pic of the black bear and the fishing guy. Thanks, Dave. Got a good show together there.


----------



## dshackle3 (Jul 21, 2007)

what full life (nice)


----------

